# Should the Atlatl be legal?



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

If atlatls are OK...........well, then, why not lawn-jarts?

Some people are very proficient with them; the point can sharpened to a razor edge; it wouldn't harm the resource; and it would provide more opportunity for people to get out into the woods and enjoy Michigan outdoors.

It could even be a stand alone license thus providing more income to the DNR.

The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

I voted yes...but the hunter must only wear a blaze-orange loin cloth!:lol:


----------



## michbowguy (Jul 20, 2007)

yes.

http://www.webjam.com/primitivemichigan/my_videos


----------



## YOTEANTIDOTE (Dec 25, 2005)

Pinefarm said:


> As far as keeping "the hunting heritage" alive, there's no better weapon for remembering our past.


Then I guess we could also set fires to drive game to us


----------



## beautriz66 (Dec 21, 2008)

we may be conversing by electronics, but the hunt is a human instinct, older than civilisation. 
No, not everyone sees it that way, nor practices it that way, but, do we kill the idea because the rude, ignorant, or uneducated may not appreciate the connection with the ancients? That is, do we vote no to keep the knuckle-dragging masses from experiencing it and failing, or vote yes, for those rare few who would rise above the muck and succeed?
I voted yes. the knuckle-draggers will go throw money at a something new and shiny and lose interest quickly. The others will know nature on it's terms.
Support the greater spirit of the wild. Vote yes.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

ESOX said:


> Where's Neal Duffey?
> DId he put you up to this?:16suspect
> 
> Sounds like a real challenge to me. I am all for it.
> ...


easy there, atlatl's are way to easy for my taste, i prefer a swiss army knife.:cwm27:


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Considering that many of the DNR's policies are straight out of the stone age, it would be quite appropriate to make them legal. :lol: 

I mean, come on, if an in-line muzzleloader with scope is considered a primitive weapon, this thing certainly should be legal. I know a guy who kills deer and hogs with a spear.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

If one is proficent and can kill humanly I do not care what they use to gather meat.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

I think that a proficency test should be done before allowing it to be hunted with, it looks slow and ungainly to me,


----------



## michbowguy (Jul 20, 2007)

speeds up to 70-80 mph slow?????
they have been putting mammoth on the menu for thousands of years!
deer.
no problem...its just up to the person throwing the darts capabilities and effectiveness.

jamie


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

70-80 ??It just seems slow to me,, but then my truck has a 90% kill rate at 55-60 :lol: I guess its the operator and timing,,,,


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

I got a homemade Atlatl for Christmas.

My interest peaked in them, when I had a chance to throw 1 at the state natural history museum in Lansing last fall.

I loved it. Been into archery for years, but this is just a whole new method and world to me. It's so cool.

Does anyone know a good quality brand to buy or know how to improve the design? I have some ideas to like beef up my atlatl, and things to improve it. I supposed that even carbon shafts would help straightness to the dart, and improve accuracy. I want to rebuild the point on the end of my atlatl and also the end of each dart to be more robust.

Not sure how accurate I can get this summer in the backyard but would love to drill the Bullseye at 10 yards


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Maple_Ridge said:


> I got a homemade Atlatl for Christmas.
> 
> My interest peaked in them, when I had a chance to throw 1 at the state natural history museum in Lansing last fall.
> 
> ...


Make your own...Cheap to start.
Your drag on the rear(fletching) will counter minor uneven straightness.
I don't like the idea of carbon shafts. Price is one reason. Needing to inspect them for stress or damage is another.
Launching a dart near the side of your head and the risk of a carbon shaft splintering....Eventually is something I'd just try to avoid.

We used bamboo canes. I have some left yet ,acquired a large bundle at a garden center years ago.
Having many shafts reduced having to heat and straighten more , but that's not such a big deal anyways.
For target points I just used large nails with the heads cut off. Epoxied them into shaft. Wrapped cane at nail end for strength.

10 yards! That's a good start. It'll be a lot farther (in practice) sooner than you might think if your gear is half decent...
IF you are experimenting with drag , it's interesting what two feathers (large) wrapped on each of their ends on two sides of a rear shaft can do.
Not as nice as splitting a feather into two halves centered on the quills middle and using half each side. But faster! L.o.l..
We used golf tees for nocks on some darts too. Learned that from another builder kind enough to share his methods.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

2009 ? Someone is bored lol. Beats talking about the stuff in the news today.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Sure hunt w/ it, BUT make sure it is cased when in your vehicle along w/ your slingshot.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

It's a very old weapon but very effective with lots of practice. You have throw darts year round together good but they do work. The practice is h*** on shoulder especially for an older guy.


----------



## outdoorsaddict99 (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Only if you use it from a saddle saddle

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Waif said:


> Make your own...Cheap to start.
> Your drag on the rear(fletching) will counter minor uneven straightness.
> I don't like the idea of carbon shafts. Price is one reason. Needing to inspect them for stress or damage is another.
> Launching a dart near the side of your head and the risk of a carbon shaft splintering....Eventually is something I'd just try to avoid.
> ...


Can you post a picture of your set up?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Petronius said:


> Can you post a picture of your set up?


The kid took our builds home with her...Never considered pictures. Per usual...
The atlatl themselves we used second growth maple. Those straight with a limb coming off at the desired angle to trim short and use as the point to put a nock on were chosen.
That put the larger diameter/weight towards the end of the launcher. No complaint from me there , but weight and balance can be debated and a personal preference should be entertained.
The one I used most was about an inch and a half at the biggest/outer end.

A piece of antler can be cut shaped and lashed to a round or flat launcher too. Other materials only need be durable.
We didn't get into adding any weights. Or rests for darts. Fingers sufficed.
And lengths we ran about from the back of rear hand knuckles to elbow.

Darts were limited by the length of bamboo cane. But were sufficient.
Because of diameter the "spine" of them would have been weaker/more flexible had they been longer.
Some give is fine , but too much robs energy in flight by inducing wobble. And that can affect accuracy. The "give" in the spine of the bamboo darts seemed to help them deal with the shock of impact.


----------

